# G Pulchra bites



## Andee (Aug 27, 2017)

So I have my two slings/juveniles, very close to hitting juvenile age now, and both Necco and Espresso, even though Espresso is a bit more skittish, I can easily see myself handling both in the near future (I am currently waiting for them to go through a molt before even trying our first handling experience) without issues. Even being an inch a little bit over maybe? at most, they just generally don't care, and aren't hurried. I would worry more about them running then getting bit. But my mother is worried about me getting bit. and if I am right G. Pulchra bites are usually like a wasp sting right? a really nasty one? Or do they make you feel fluish? 

I haven't told her about Queenie, my gray house spider's venom abilities, where most people are pretty sure she could cause the cramping and vomitting flu like symptoms. But once again, Queenie isn't worried and wants to run more than anything. I would like to be able to set my mother's mind at ease a bit. I am not nearly as worried as she is. I know what an aggressive spider looks like, I know with MOST G. Pulchra you really have to piss them off to get more than a threat display... and then honestly you deserve to be bit in my book. Though there is always possible for that one individual spider, it's pretty obvious between... not likely going to, to mess with this one and it will resort to biting immediately.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'd recommend not handling at all. If you're buying spiders to handle, you're in the wrong hobby.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Andee (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not buying spiders specifically to handle them, but I would like to be able to get in and out of the cage without them seeing me as something horrible in general. But there are plenty out there who I know handle spiders, especially T's.... I would assume it'd be based of individual T's and spiders. I have several spiders I do not touch. Queenie is one of them, Hallow is one, and all my other true spiders aren't touched. Why would you recommend no handling? If the T shows stress signs or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is all I could find on them in the bite reports. Remember a lot of it depends on how much venom you get when bitten.
This and This.

Tarantulas react on instinct so all you have to do is trigger the right response to get bit. I've had several Ts strike tongs for just getting a little too close. 

They don't benefit from handling and it can lead to harm for the T and you. That's why a lot of people don't handle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 28, 2017)

Necco? Espresso? Ah ah u_u

Consider this important detail: the kinda "historical" comparison between "average New World _Theraphosidae_ venom" and "a Wasp sting" is completely wrong.

There's only a thing that hurts like a Wasp sting, and that's another Wasp sting.

As far as I know the venom shouldn't be too painful but in those issues enters always the individual 'case per case' thing to consider.

What I'm sure will hurt is the 'mechanical damage' by the _Chelicerae _(the fangs) of adult T's especially... now that will hurt, nonetheless the venom potency

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

I am not one to push, I deal with rehabbing sensitive reptile species, like chameleons, so I am aware how much stress is bad, and am very aware that any tiny sign can be a sign of stress etc. I just want to be able to move them safely especially if they escape. If I get bit, I get bit, if it sends me to the hospital then so be it. I would rather the T be safe in it's enclosure and then go to the hospital than have the little sweetie at possible danger of getting killed by one of the many animals in my home by running around.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Necco? Espresso? Ah ah
> 
> Consider this important detail: the kinda "historical" comparison between "average New World _Theraphosidae_ venom" and "a Wasp sting" is completely wrong.
> 
> ...


The size of their fangs especially when they are adult is definitely something that will cause pain T^T 

I am being very careful to learn their body language and hope to rarely need to handle them. But I would like to try once at least, when something terrifying ISN'T happening, just so I can be aware of what to expect I think XD. I am fine just watching otherwise, I find them to be the most adorable creatures, and I have so many animals etc, that are look not touch in most circumstances.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> I would like to be able to get in and out of the cage without them seeing me as something horrible in general.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 28, 2017)

However, what can I say? If you want to handle, handle then


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

Eh I don't necessarily want to... I think it comes from the reptile hobby a bit XD, where desenstizing a bit can be useful in case of an escape .___. it's hard to get out of the habit. Currently dealing with a super grump and sick male veiled who literally got out of his outdoor cage today and escaped into the nightshade, XD we had fun catching him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> I'm not buying spiders specifically to handle them, but I would like to be able to get in and out of the cage without them seeing me as something horrible in general. But there are plenty out there who I know handle spiders, especially T's.... I would assume it'd be based of individual T's and spiders. I have several spiders I do not touch. Queenie is one of them, Hallow is one, and all my other true spiders aren't touched. Why would you recommend no handling? If the T shows stress signs or something?


That's good.  

Well, sorry, but they won't. They are not smart enough. There technically isn't evidence to support that, but basically all of what we know of them suggests they are simply too basic to have such feelings. Different spiders do seem to have different "personalitys" so to speak, so maybe one day we'll know for sure. Frankly, I doubt it. 

Yes, it is unfortunate. They are either very misinformed, or just selfish and don't mind stressing their pets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> That's good.
> 
> Well, sorry, but they won't. They are not smart enough. There technically isn't evidence to support that, but basically all of what we know of them suggests they are simply too basic to have such feelings. Different spiders do seem to have different "personalitys" so to speak, so maybe one day we'll know for sure. Frankly, I doubt it.
> 
> Yes, it is unfortunate. They are either very misinformed, or just selfish and don't mind stressing their pets.


Ok then I will likely handle as an emergency effort, like if said little one escapes etc, and there is nothing close by to use as a catch cup. Otherwise these two are on the look don't touch list of my many house members, I have several hamsters who have passed through here like that even. I kind of make a safe haven for animals like that (species that are normally sold as a pets) but somehow certain ones make bad pets to the general populace, so those individuals in my area find their way to me, and get to live out their lives being themselves. As will these two ^^ I want to make their enclosures bigger and slightly more... "homey" when they are less small XD I want to top out at a ten gallon, maybe a bit more if it's a rather large individual and from what I understand from my many enclosure threads 10 gallon is a good size for an adult ^^ I look forward to seeing them grow <3 they have already gotten a bit bigger while here I assume it will be much more noticeable after a molt... rambling sorry XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 28, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Here is all I could find on them in the bite reports. Remember a lot of it depends on how much venom you get when bitten.
> This and This.
> 
> Tarantulas react on instinct so all you have to do is trigger the right response to get bit. I've had several Ts strike tongs for just getting a little too close.
> ...


Um, maybe I missed something, but that first link is for an H. minax bite, not a G. pulchra. G. pulchra was mentioned in the post, maybe your search hit on that and you didn't notice that the report itself concerned another species altogether.

In regard to a bite from a New World, the concern here is usually more about the spider. The flinch response is hard to avoid and flinching when a spider is in your hand is usually bad news for the spider. That is why I'll only handle my mildest-mannered spiders in an emergency, and my ornerier ones not at all. I'll occasionally give my G. pulchripes and and the spider formerly know as B. smithi a nudge on the abdomen with my finger, but only if I don't have the forceps or something else handy. which is not very often.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> I am being very careful to learn their body language and hope to rarely need to handle them.


Just so you know, not every bite is started off with a threat pose. Rarely in the bite reports do you see something along the lines of "My tarantula went into a threat pose so I placed my hand somewhere it could bite it."

It's always "...ran up the tongs before I could blink and sank it's fangs in..." "...I was holding her and something must have scared her because she just hauled off and bit me..." "...never had a problem holding her before but yesterday I went to pick her up and she bit me!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> Ok then I will likely handle as an emergency effort, like if said little one escapes etc, and there is nothing close by to use as a catch cup. Otherwise these two are on the look don't touch list of my many house members, I have several hamsters who have passed through here like that even. I kind of make a safe haven for animals like that (species that are normally sold as a pets) but somehow certain ones make bad pets to the general populace, so those individuals in my area find their way to me, and get to live out their lives being themselves. As will these two ^^ I want to make their enclosures bigger and slightly more... "homey" when they are less small XD I want to top out at a ten gallon, maybe a bit more if it's a rather large individual and from what I understand from my many enclosure threads 10 gallon is a good size for an adult ^^ I look forward to seeing them grow <3 they have already gotten a bit bigger while here I assume it will be much more noticeable after a molt... rambling sorry XD


They don't grow at all except by molting btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> Ok then I will likely handle as an emergency effort, like if said little one escapes etc, and there is nothing close by to use as a catch cup.


Also I just noticed this-- you should always have a catch cup near by when you are working with your tarantulas. If it's already there you don't have to go hunting for one and then you also don't have to use your hands. There is a bite report on a Poecilotheria fasciata where the poster stuck their hand out instinctively to stop their tarantula and they got tagged. 

Just don't do anything with your Ts unless you have a catch cup, that significantly lowers the need for impromptu handling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 28, 2017)

Typed this out the other day, might as well copy paste it here:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/g-rosea-moulting-on-her-front.297545/page-3#post-2675791

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Also I just noticed this-- you should always have a catch cup near by when you are working with your tarantulas. If it's already there you don't have to go hunting for one and then you also don't have to use your hands. There is a bite report on a Poecilotheria fasciata where the poster stuck their hand out instinctively to stop their tarantula and they got tagged.
> 
> Just don't do anything with your Ts unless you have a catch cup, that significantly lowers the need for impromptu handling.


I agree in all proper handling moments a catch cup would be there. But I am also aware life doesn't always work as perfect moments. Anyways these guys won't 've handled unless it's a random unforseen incident which honestly no one can guarantee it 100% of no touching in cases like those. So these little ones will be left to be themselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ant (Aug 28, 2017)

Why do you want to handle your Ts? The fact that you're worrying about bites says everything. I'm relatively new to the hobby but from day 1, I never had any intention of handling my Ts. They're for observation only. Tarantulas get nothing out of being held.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 28, 2017)

Ant said:


> Why do you want to handle your Ts? The fact that you're worrying about bites says everything. I'm relatively new to the hobby but from day 1, I never had any intention of handling my Ts. They're for observation only. Tarantulas get nothing out of being held.


I think OP already changed his mind about that if you look at his last post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ant (Aug 28, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I think OP already changed his mind about that if you look at his last post


I realised after posting! Glad he's seen the light

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> I want to make their enclosures bigger and slightly more... "homey" when they are less small XD I want to top out at a ten gallon, maybe a bit more if it's a rather large individual and from what I understand from my many enclosure threads 10 gallon is a good size for an adult


Very few tarantula species ever require the space of a 10 gallon tank, let alone a larger enclosure. They won't understand the concept of "homey", and bigger space is not necessarliy better when it comes to tarantulas. They are very different from keeping reptiles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 28, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Um, maybe I missed something, but that first link is for an H. minax bite, not a G. pulchra. G. pulchra was mentioned in the post, maybe your search hit on that and you didn't notice that the report itself concerned another species altogether.


Your right, I didn't notice it last night with a cursory read.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> Why would you recommend no handling? If the T shows stress signs or something?


It's stressful for the spider, the spider is at risk of injury or death, you are at risk of getting bitten, I could go on... It's basically all risk for very little reward, and that is only for yourself.



Andee said:


> I want to top out at a ten gallon, maybe a bit more if it's a rather large individual and from what I understand from my many enclosure threads 10 gallon is a good size for an adult


A 5 gallon is good for all but the very largest specimens, my adult female L. difficilis is about as large as a pulchra can physically get and she's got more room than she'll ever need in a 6.5 gallon (see below) and she's way more active than a pulchra.

The only reason you'd want (not need) to go bigger than a 10 gallon was if you were trying to make a massive elaborate display enclosure for a large adult Theraphosa and that would still only be for your benefit, not the spider's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 28, 2017)

I cuddle with my pulchra. She goes out of her tank by herself every night and snuggle with me with the cat. We are very happy. True story.

The only problem is I don't have a pulchra, but that's the idea.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 28, 2017)

Ant said:


> Glad he's seen the light


Unless someone had joined the *Goddess** Family that's a pretty debatable statement 

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## starnaito (Aug 28, 2017)

Just echoing what everyone else has already said, but even tarantulas more on the calm side would prefer not to interact with humans. But I'd be lying if I said some of my Ts didn't end up in my hand at one point in time. The difference is I didn't reach in and grab them; they casually walked into my hand from another surface, so I was just serving as an object to walk on. If you are at all nervous about having a T in your hand, do not even consider the possibility. You're risking not only being bitten but injuring the tarantula.

I think it's safe to say your pulchra will tolerate any maintenance and enclosure transfers without giving you too much trouble. Mine is still quite small but isn't skittish like most slings and doesn't move very fast. But I second what others have said about practicing a cage transfer method that reduces the chances of escape and avoids the need to handle. Think about it: would you be in a good mood while someone's trying to take you from your home? It's not a good time to test a tarantula's tolerance level. I know it's not ideal, but all Ts are happier when they don't have to see us very often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

I agree with you @starnaito. I have realized they generally don't care when I am in their space but if I am doing anything, like major adjustments they just hunker down under their heavy foliage and watch and wait. I can tap to move them, I don't see it as an issue if they ever decide to use me as a platform or just need to be moved from one place to another and decide to wander onto my hand in the process, but it's all on their terms now. They otherwise will enjoy a life with an little interaction as possible other than watching and necessary care. Little chub butts.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> Eh I don't necessarily want to... I think it comes from the reptile hobby a bit XD, where desenstizing a bit can be useful in case of an escape .___. it's hard to get out of the habit. Currently dealing with a super grump and sick male veiled who literally got out of his outdoor cage today and escaped into the nightshade, XD we had fun catching him.


Handling kills tarantulas, case closed.

True about SOME reptiles, not all, definitely not true about tarantulas, far more instinctual than most reptiles. I'm a reptile owner first, including chams among many others. Ts are a a whole other world.

If your T dies because of your desire to handle it (aside from having to do husbandry, ie it managed to get beyond barriers set up etc), one of us here will be the first to tell you it's your own fault.

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should, and you know this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 28, 2017)

vespers said:


> Very few tarantula species ever require the space of a 10 gallon tank, let alone a larger enclosure. They won't understand the concept of "homey", and bigger space is not necessarliy better when it comes to tarantulas. They are very different from keeping reptiles.


I don't know, but you sure sound like one of those guys that would keep a frog in a 1 gallon tank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 28, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I don't know, but you sure sound like one of those guys that would keep a frog in a 1 gallon tank


Oh yeah, I tried 3 frogs and a python together in a 1 gallon, but they looked a bit cramped in there.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 28, 2017)

Andee said:


> I would like to be able to get in and out of the cage without them seeing me as something horrible


To them you are and always will be nothing more than a giant potential predator.  The only time a t gets picked up in the wild is when something is about to eat or kill them.


Andee said:


> I think it comes from the reptile hobby a bit XD, where desenstizing a bit can be useful in case of an escape .___. it's hard to get out of the habit.


Its a completely different hobby, your habits there don't or shouldn't apply here...its a new start and a new ballgame.



miss moxie said:


> Just so you know, not every bite is started off with a threat pose


Exactly, most bites actually come from ts considered docile and handlable...simply because these are the ones most often handled.


miss moxie said:


> There is a bite report on a Poecilotheria fasciata where the poster stuck their hand out instinctively to stop their tarantula and they got tagged.


  Yep, and that's a great illustration of why getting used to a hands on approach can backfire in a horrible fashion (she's not hands on normally, this was instinct combined with a lack of a catch cup).  Poor Cora was sick for 2 weeks.   Always have catch cups available. I have one in every area of my t room just in case.

This is what her arm looked like afterward...this isn't photo shopped...the arm looks dead.













20150401_182114



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 5



						arm color, post pokie bite
					






vespers said:


> Oh yeah, I tried 3 frogs and a python together in a 1 gallon, but they looked a bit cramped in there


I see the problem.  Clearly one too many frogs.  Try again, this time with just 2 frogs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The only reason you'd want (not need) to go bigger than a 10 gallon was if you were trying to make a massive elaborate display enclosure for a large adult Theraphosa and that would still only be for your benefit, not the spider's.


Yeah, that is sort of my plan for my LP. I have a 15 gallon waiting for her with which I want to make a display-style enclosure. Hopefully it will look interesting and naturalistic for my pleasure and the spider won't care one way or the other. There isn't anything inherently wrong with wasting space, after all. If you take the well-being of the spider into consideration first,  why not indulge yourself?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 29, 2017)

Size matters! The bigger the better. Keeps them free. Red arrow points to pulchra sling hanging on ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Beer 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

To the OP, I've handled many over my 25 years of keeping them. Never bitten however I know plenty of bite reports. So it's obvious they bite. 

I've had them strike at tongs and such. many many threat poses. I used to breed OBTs, fun times.

Few things to keep in mind though, most terrestrial species cannot handle a fall, and clearly show balancing issues while handling them. Like these ppl tell you, very fragile in falls.

My arboreals have never hesitated to walk up and out of enclosures to go up my hand and walk around on my hands. I've had several that would jump almost a foot from one hand to another. 

One would even jump almost 2 feet from its enclosure to a fake plant by it. 

Arboreals are a bit tougher, does that meen you should hold them all the time, no.

Like ppl here are telling you, they just aren't a baby kitty lol.

They can split, bite, flick hairs, and get broken easy if you flinch hard or smash it with you catch cup on accident.

I do what I do, I handle certain Ts that are willing to roam up my hand and I give them that chance to go back in the enclosure. Sometimes they do, sometimes they won't get off my dang hand. 

Im only telling you how I see it through many years of experience.
Lots of ppl here believe it's wrong to handle them, and lots of ppl elsewhere believe as I do.

Keep in mind what I have said though. It's not always good, most terrestrial species especially show to be quite botherd by it. Many things can go wrong. They do not have the same good agility that arboreals have.

If your worried about an incident free life, then you gotta go with what these guys say and never handle them.

Just giving my opinion from all my years along with my other fellow collectors.

Like ppl have said here though, they certainly aren't "meant" as a regularly handled lap dog lol.

Keep studying, never stop learning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Size matters! The bigger the better. Keeps them free. Red arrow points to pulchra sling hanging on ceiling.
> 
> View attachment 250319


No way you gotta be joking lmao?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> No way you gotta be joking lmao?


He's joking, he's joking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 29, 2017)

Exactly, most bites actually come from ts considered docile and handlable...simply because these are the ones most often handled.
  Yep, and that's a great illustration of why getting used to a hands on approach can backfire in a horrible fashion (she's not hands on normally, this was instinct combined with a lack of a catch cup).  Poor Cora was sick for 2 weeks.   Always have catch cups available. I have one in every area of my t room just in case.

This is what her arm looked like afterward...this isn't photo shopped...the arm looks dead.













20150401_182114



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 5



						arm color, post pokie bite
					





[/QUOTE]

I remember being quite horrified at that image. But thinking it over, while not photo-shopped, do you suppose that we were trolled? That zombie look would be very easy to do with the proper application of make-up. It occurred to me that this was a rather unique reaction to a bite and it is a little odd that we've never seen such a reaction before in a bite report.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Exactly, most bites actually come from ts considered docile and handlable.


"Get a B. hamorii" they said... "They're docile and pettable" they said... 













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Beer 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> "Get a B. hamorii" they said... "They're docile and pettable" they said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no crap huh, hey ive handled plenty of OBTs while breeding them back in the day, never been bit, lucky or they thought i was just a big ugly tree. not worth it anymore, too much going on in my life now and dont need anymore medical bills lol. Is that yours in the pic, nice picture...


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> no crap huh, hey ive handled plenty of OBTs while breeding them back in the day, never been bit, lucky or they thought i was just a big ugly tree. not worth it anymore, too much going on in my life now and dont need anymore medical bills lol. Is that yours in the pic, nice picture...


Thanks, yeah she's mine, she used to be my most docile tarantula (and one of the few I handled back before I'd got it out of my system), she only started behaving like this after her last moult.

Funny you should mention OBTs, I think someone on here joked that I'd get one and it'd be docile, I seem to get that many oddball tarantulas lol.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Thanks, yeah she's mine, she used to be my most docile tarantula (and one of the few I handled back before I'd got it out of my system), she only started behaving like this after her last moult.
> 
> Funny you should mention OBTs, I think someone on here joked that I'd get one and it'd be docile, I seem to get that many oddball tarantulas lol.


bro the OBTs are on crack, i had one that was chill i would handle, but even then, from how others would act, I just stopped, they are so fast and get spooked super easy. They cant wait to lay on their backs and eat want to eat you. Amazing webbers, feeders, and fun to watch, but yeah I dont handle them anymore. I beg any new collectors to not get OBTs until they get lots of experience and or at least watch videos on how fast and crazy they can get. I love them though.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Thanks, yeah she's mine, she used to be my most docile tarantula (and one of the few I handled back before I'd got it out of my system), she only started behaving like this after her last moult.
> 
> Funny you should mention OBTs, I think someone on here joked that I'd get one and it'd be docile, I seem to get that many oddball tarantulas lol.


I had a Rose hair that was cool for ever, then turned to a maniac.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Thanks, yeah she's mine, she used to be my most docile tarantula (and one of the few I handled back before I'd got it out of my system), she only started behaving like this after her last moult.
> 
> Funny you should mention OBTs, I think someone on here joked that I'd get one and it'd be docile, I seem to get that many oddball tarantulas lol.


do you have quite a big collection?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> do you have quite a big collection?


38 tarantulas (most are slings juveniles though), 1 scorpion and 1 corn snake, pretty modest compared to some collectors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> 38 tarantulas (most are slings juveniles though), 1 scorpion and 1 corn snake, pretty modest compared to some collectors.


yeah cool stuff though. In my 20s and 30s and had 100s of creatures. No more, lifes too busy, got too many priorities. Thinned it all out. Someday though, I will have another dedicated room.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 29, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> 38 tarantulas (most are slings juveniles though), 1 scorpion and 1 corn snake, pretty modest compared to some collectors.


It's not quantity, it's quality that matters.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## cold blood (Aug 29, 2017)

viper69 said:


> It's not quantity, it's quality that matters.


Spoken like someone _lacking_ quantity

Reactions: Funny 7 | Helpful 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 30, 2017)

viper69 said:


> It's not quantity, it's quality that matters.


I'll probably end up thinning it out slightly as I have a couple of species that I just don't really enjoy keeping, a couple of species that I have multiples of and a couple of males that will eventually go out for breeding once they mature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 30, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll probably end up thinning it out slightly as I have a couple of species that I just don't really enjoy keeping, a couple of species that I have multiples of and a couple of males that will eventually go out for breeding once they mature.


That's my 'strategy' as well. Slings maturing to males get sent off, species I don't like anymore or that I have developed a allergy to as well, or I trade for other species I now like. I had 37, but am now on 30 give or take. Got a lot of slings atm, so enough to keep me busy and entertained  When they grow up, the cycle will repeat itself I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Spoken like someone _lacking_ quantity


Spoken like someone lacking quality

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 1, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Spoken like someone lacking quality


Lol, but you know that's just _not_ the case.












king baboon



__ cold blood
__ Aug 10, 2017
__ 16



						A friend surprised me with a new P. muticus....i felt like a kid at christmas!

over 4", but...
					
















LV



__ cold blood
__ Jun 30, 2017
__ 4



						freshly re housed...and this was the best pic i could get before she disappeared.
					
















versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Jun 28, 2017
__ 2



						not all MMs look drab.
					
















GBB



__ cold blood
__ Jun 21, 2017
__ 6



						Little miss fatty fatty fat fat.
					
















B. cabocla



__ cold blood
__ Jun 16, 2017
__ 2


















puriens



__ cold blood
__ Jun 16, 2017
__ 1



						Thrixopelma puriens

starting to show a little color finally.
					
















olive



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017



						N. incei
					
















ockerti



__ cold blood
__ May 28, 2017
__ 3



						young female T. ockerti
					



View media item 40917












20170419_001424



__ cold blood
__ Apr 21, 2017



						balfouri
					
















Resized952017040795213534



__ cold blood
__ Apr 8, 2017
__ 7



						B. albiceps
					
















Caribena versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Mar 29, 2017
__ 32
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
versicolor




						Purdy shpida
					
















Resized952017031595002953



__ cold blood
__ Mar 15, 2017
__ 14


















Poecilotheria vittata



__ cold blood
__ Mar 14, 2017
__
ghost ornamental tarantula
magam tiger spider
pederson's ornamental tarantula
poecilotheria
poecilotheria pederseni
poecilotheria vittata
vittata




						vitatta
					
















Resized952017030795222820



__ cold blood
__ Mar 8, 2017
__ 3


















Resized952017030595163511



__ cold blood
__ Mar 5, 2017



						ornata
					
















Resized952017022895233014



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017
__ 3



						nigricolor.

Gotta love Pamphs!!
					
















Resized952017020895141221



__ cold blood
__ Feb 10, 2017
__ 3



						coloratovillsus...with flash
					
















Resized952016120995124158



__ cold blood
__ Dec 9, 2016
__ 1



						juronesis
					
















Resized952016120295165528



__ cold blood
__ Dec 2, 2016
__ 2



						regalis...hopefully gravid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2 | Winner 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## viper69 (Sep 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Lol, but you know that's just _not_ the case.


I've seen images from the net posted on here before, these images are suspect!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 1 | Love 2


----------



## scott308 (Sep 2, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I've seen images from the net posted on here before, these images are suspect!


It's hard to believe any decent photos are actually CB' s now that he no longer takes pictures with a potato.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Sep 3, 2017)

scott308 said:


> It's hard to believe any decent photos are actually CB' s now that he no longer takes pictures with a potato.


I was thinking the exact same info. I recall his images being not the best, and now out of nowhere, POOF, it's like Ansel Adams over there with Ts. Suspect I tell ya!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 4, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> That's my 'strategy' as well. Slings maturing to males get sent off, species I don't like anymore or that I have developed a allergy to as well, or I trade for other species I now like. I had 37, but am now on 30 give or take. Got a lot of slings atm, so enough to keep me busy and entertained  When they grow up, the cycle will repeat itself I think.





cold blood said:


> Lol, but you know that's just _not_ the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 4, 2017)

crone said:


> Show off


Me? I didn't do anything! Or did you accidentally tag me?


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 4, 2017)

I know this thread has been well answered but I am in a chatty mood and just wanted throw my 2 cents in. Before I got my first T and before I had done any homework, I did like the idea of getting a "docile" one and being able to handle it and it getting used to me and blah blah blah but since getting my B. albopilosum, I am slightly more cautious about literature saying "this is a docile and handle-able species". My B. albo is anything but docile and is more likely to strike straight away and then eventually play ball when I have had to move it. So I second the catch cup method, even with my G. pulchra. If an animal isn't going to get anything out of being handled then there's no point and I think showing T's the respect of doing as little to stress them out as possible is best. We show our mammal/reptile/avian pets the same courtesy when they don't want to interact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Sep 6, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> and it getting used to me


Another myth.


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Another myth.


I know  I did clarify this was before I did any homework.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 6, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> I know  I did clarify this was before I did any homework.


I pointed it out for others in the future that may skim through your writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 10, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Me? I didn't do anything! Or did you accidentally tag me?


Accidentally. I know that you're -ahem- innocent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

